# Pokemon - WTF is wrong with people?



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just when I thought the cell phone stupidity couldn't get any worse.

Pokemon-related injuries: Two men fall from bluff while playing smartphone game; teen hit by car


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I recall hearing something about similar incidents, although not so tragic, about this on the radio the other day.

I can't think of anything to say about this except, "Huh?!?"


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't get it. I play the game, and am a big fan. It's not hard to play the game and stay aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)

From the Toronto Sun


PALM COAST, Fla. -- Authorities say a Florida man fired shots at two late-night "Pokemon Go"
players in a car outside his house but no one was injured.

Flagler County Sheriff's Office spokesman James Troiano says in a news release that the homeowner
awoke to a noise outside about 1:30 a.m. Saturday and saw a car sitting in the road in front of
his house. He told authorities he got a handgun and approached the vehicle.

Troiano says the two teens in the car sped away and the man fired several shots at them.

Later that morning, he says, the mother of one of the teens called the sheriff's office when they
realized the car had a flat tire and several bullet holes in it. She told officials the two had
been playing the smartphone app.

The release says the investigation is ongoing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now you know why I find the study of human behaviour so fascinating and perplexing.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't dare let my 2 boys hear about this.

For a couple of years now I'm so sick of explaining why I (almost always, I admit buying a couple of packs here and there for bday/xmas) refuse their requests at Wal-mart or wherever to get them a random pack. They don't even know how to play the game, they make up their own game. Even so, without any collectibilty factor, they're like $2 or $3 per card?! They just end up getting given/traded/lost/wrecked/thrown out (if I see one sitting somewhere where it doesn't belong for days).

Recently, they've been bugging for phones. They're 8 and 9, they have no one to call. I keep telling them absolutely not. When they get a job, can get their own account, and can pay the bill, go right ahead.

This game would be like "The Perfect Storm".


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Technological Darwinism at its finest.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

laristotle said:


> From the Toronto Sun
> 
> 
> PALM COAST, Fla. -- Authorities say a Florida man fired shots at two late-night "Pokemon Go"
> ...


This is the saddest part of the story. Kids outside doing something, homeowner decides to shoot at them.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

If I could understand the appeal of Pokemon to begin with, I might be able to understand the new GO! game.
However, after looking at the trading card game, watching the cartoon with my nephew, and seeing this newest/latest version, I still do not understand the appeal of the whole game/characters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm still struggling to find out why anyone would want to spend most of their days staring at a 2 x 5 inch screen. I saw one female idiot yesterday trying to text while riding a bicycle in traffic.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'm still struggling to find out why anyone would want to spend most of their days staring at a 2 x 5 inch screen. I saw one female idiot yesterday trying to text while riding a bicycle in traffic.


The rush of success when you catch a creature or beat an opponent?

I must have missed the outrage threads of any handheld gaming device in the 9 years I've been here . Im sure everyone got mad when the gameboy/DS/playstation handheld got released. Only this game gets you active.

Yes people have made poor decisions while playing this game, but people make poor decisions all the time. You dont need a game on a phone to do something stupid. Hell a GPS will put people in lakes or bad neighbourhoods...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And then there's these clowns.

http://gizmodo.com/armed-robbers-used-pokemon-go-to-find-9-victims-1783416898


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

And then there's this:

Tearful mum thanks Pokémon Go for changing autistic boy’s life | The Memo


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

There's no danger for me to fall into that game, I have limited phone data.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

djmarcelca said:


> If I could understand the appeal of Pokemon to begin with, I might be able to understand the new GO! game.
> However, after looking at the trading card game, watching the cartoon with my nephew, and seeing this newest/latest version, I still do not understand the appeal of the whole game/characters.


I never really got into the cards. But this Go game is all about serious nostalgia for my generation. I was given the first Gameboy game for my 7th birthday when it was a new release. I had no idea what it was, or how it was played. I have since played every one of the main line of handheld games, and will continue to play them for years to come.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> From the Toronto Sun
> 
> 
> PALM COAST, Fla. -- Authorities say a Florida man fired shots at two late-night "Pokemon Go"
> ...


And they say guns don't kill people. Lol. Can you imagine if the guy could aim. 

What is the thought process here?

I see a car parked outside my house and it looks suspicious.... Should I go outside and tell them to get lost? Should I call the local police? Nah, I'll shoot the f outa that bastard, it's my right to defend my property! 

To answer the thread title, what the f is wrong with people ..... Lots


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

To be clear I'm not knocking the game, or any game for that matter, I've played pretty much everything from pong onwards. What I don't get is the need to play it while your in the process of crossing a busy street, riding a bicycle, driving a car, or in this case walking on the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> To be clear I'm not knocking the game, or any game for that matter, I've played pretty much everything from pong onwards. What I don't get is the need to play it while your in the process of crossing a busy street, riding a bicycle, driving a car, or in this case walking on the edge of a cliff.


I shot 9 ball on a table and went looking for girls. Much more lucrative and satisfying. Closest I ever came to a 'video' game was the old style pinball machines.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I shot 9 ball on a table and went looking for girls. Much more lucrative and satisfying. Closest I ever came to a 'video' game was the old style pinball machines.


I was a snooker player, already married when vid games came out, no more girl chasing for me


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are likely hundreds of thousands playing this game, maybe millions. Given the cliff and shooting incident, the number of these are very, very, very small when you consider the number of players. More people get mugged and raped just walking home every day in the U.S


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I was a snooker player, already married when vid games came out, no more girl chasing for me


Same here except 9 ball payed better. Snooker was something you shot when there was nobody around with money. Never did stop girl chasing. The closest you ever came to a phone was when the wife phoned looking for you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

amagras said:


>


And the paper trail grows.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, I have to admit I played the game last weekend. On the plus side...I walked almost 10k. Saw some places in town I've never been to as well. When you think of all the complaints about inactivity in today's youth...here's something that actually gets kids outside exercising. Imagine that! Now imagine if the ap could make you do 10 push-ups or crunchies before you could catch a Poke, then we'd really be on to something.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I took the girlfriend for a drive all over town to play it last night, as she's on crutches and can't walk. She had a lot of fun distracting herself from the pain she's in, and I was rewarded generously.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't seen the game being played yet. A couple of longish walks on the weekend with my dogs and I didn't see many people other than a few Bruce Trail hikers. Haven't noticed any new weird behavior in town either, at least yet.

If anyone trespasses on my property due to this, I may forgive them as the Lord's prayer requires, but my dogs won't forgive them (pretty sure the dogs aren't Christian). The trespassers may require the Lord, or maybe just clean pants, after the dogs are done with them.

Where are people playing this game?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mooh said:


> I haven't seen the game being played yet. A couple of longish walks on the weekend with my dogs and I didn't see many people other than a few Bruce Trail hikers. Haven't noticed any new weird behavior in town either, at least yet.
> 
> If anyone trespasses on my property due to this, I may forgive them as the Lord's prayer requires, but my dogs won't forgive them (pretty sure the dogs aren't Christian). The trespassers may require the Lord, or maybe just clean pants, after the dogs are done with them.
> 
> Where are people playing this game?


The game is heavily weighted by population density. Out here, the Halifax Waterfront is the place to be


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes, often in fact, I'm happy to be out of it when it comes to the latest crazes.

Yesterday I had to sound my horn as two young "adult" males stood in my driveway staring at a phone. They were completely oblivious to my car trying to enter my driveway.

Idiots.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

We went to an Ajax lakeside park yesterday afternoon. Noticed a 20's year old male standing, looking at his phone. 15 minutes later we returned and he was still on the same spot staring at his phone. Must have been in Polkaman download freeze. I feel bad for him because he's going to experience neck and shoulder problems from constantly tilting his head downward.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

As Bill Maher said - this stupid game has been downloaded more times since it was released than Tinder has in the four years since its release. In other words, American would rather chase Pokemon than fuck!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

It was only a matter of time:


Pokemon Go 999 Caller Gets Severe Ticking Off


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

entitled kids today, eh!?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> entitled kids today, eh!?



Well I suppose it is a change from calling 911 because McDonald's is out of McNuggets. Not a good change, but a change nonetheless.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> As Bill Maher said - this stupid game has been downloaded more times since it was released than Tinder has in the four years since its release. In other words, American would rather chase Pokemon than fuck!


You're guaranteed to catch Pokemon in the game. Tinder doesn't guarantee you're gonna get laid. 

People are making a huge deal about people being out and about with their phones - much less of a cry about the known security issue for IOS/Android (I forget which). A lot of apps need access to your camera - and people are very forgiving about that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bill Maher is just a grouchy old dude lookin for some love and attention, possibly the same case here on the forum.

Edit- grouchy judgy old dude(s)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> entitled kids today, eh!?


From some of the interviews shown on t.v. here from Griesbach, fat entitled kids with no respect to where they are.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> You're guaranteed to catch Pokemon in the game. Tinder doesn't guarantee you're gonna get laid.
> 
> People are making a huge deal about people being out and about with their phones - much less of a cry about the known security issue for IOS/Android (I forget which). A lot of apps need access to your camera - and people are very forgiving about that.


What's a pokeemon? Never heard of tinder either. Getting laid.....now that makes sense. Don't need an app for that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> What's a pokeemon? Never heard of tinder either. Getting laid.....now that makes sense. Don't need an app for that.


The app helps


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Stop talking about this game before I download it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jamdog said:


> Stop talking about this game before I download it.


Too late, just dyd


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> The app helps


There's a app to get laid? Works better than Tequlia and a Harley? I doubt it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> There's a app to get laid? Works better than Tequlia and a Harley? I doubt it.


That's what Tinder is supposed to help with - match up with someone based on appearance and what they say about themselves, chat them up via the app, find a place to meet up, and if things go well then you go home together.

It's meant to help speed up finding your tequila partner, not do it for you.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Says it all!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's not my nature to play games so that in itself causes me to wonder wh so may peole are doing this.

But, that doesn't bother me. What bothers me is that this seems to be making a negative aspect of modern life much worse.

Even in the airport in Atlanta yesterday I had to step out of the way of a 20-something man who was walking down concourse C staring at his phone. He would have walked right into me.

I said "let me guess....pokemon?".

He grinned sheepishly.

Enjoy it if you're inclined, but please grow a brain and watch what the F$#k you're doing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's not my nature to play games so that in itself causes me to wonder wh so may peole are doing this.
> 
> But, that doesn't bother me. What bothers me is that this seems to be making a negative aspect of modern life much worse.
> 
> ...


And that is all I was saying, I could care less if they're playing a game or on an in depth phone call, wake the fuck up and watch where you're going.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> That's what Tinder is supposed to help with - match up with someone based on appearance and what they say about themselves, chat them up via the app, find a place to meet up, and if things go well then you go home together.
> 
> It's meant to help speed up finding your tequila partner, not do it for you.


So instead of going out to say a bar and interacting with people you sit there looking at your phone waiting for someone to answer you back. I prefer the 'hands on' approach. It really speeds things up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> So instead of going out to say a bar and interacting with people you sit there looking at your phone waiting for someone to answer you back. I prefer the 'hands on' approach. It really speeds things up.


Not quite. The app means that when you get to the bar, you already know whicu girl(s) you are meeting.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Tinder never worked well for me. It's no replacement for a good smile and bad dancing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It puts the lotion on its pokemon...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

somebody is making a lot of money


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm still waiting for Plectrum Go.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I'm still waiting for Plectrum Go.


Ho Go has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

How about Go Habs Go?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Go Leafs Go!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Not quite. The app means that when you get to the bar, you already know whicu girl(s) you are meeting.


By the time the person using the app gets to the bar I've already been there, bought a few drinks and have take a girl or two home. The one left has been playing with her phone and needs to shave her 9 o'clock shadow.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> By the time the person using the app gets to the bar I've already been there, bought a few drinks and have take a girl or two home. The one left has been playing with her phone and needs to shave her 9 o'clock shadow.


you wish


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, I have 2 friends and a cousin that tear through women on tinder. Unless you're a rapist, tinder works faster.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

A co-worker told me today that there's a Pokémon arena in the parking lot.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I spent the weekend watching my daughter and neighbours playing Pokemon Go and completely support the game and those who play it. Ignore the negative hype in the media. This app is getting sedentary kids up and moving and interacting in a socially positive way. Ya there are some hiccups as the players figure out the etiquette in a new genre of video game. Big deal. Yes there have been some accidents but that is pure Darwinism at work. You can't blame the game for that. If you can't understand it it's because you're too old to embrace technology and change. You're probably the same guys that still can't figure out how to post photos on this forum.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The ones who did a fair bit of damage at one of the parks here about midnight last night were not "sedentary kids". They say there was around a 100 of them. We're talking between 20 and 30 mostly....especially the ones who tried to set one of the stages on fire and got filmed by security cameras. 
Then there's the ones who went into my adoptive daughters yard.....and disturbed her Cane Corso. Etiquette of the game??? You mean common sense things like "No Trespassing"? 
Anyway I figure this game will last free for about another week or so and then Google and Nintendo will start charging and most people will lose interest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Anyway I figure this game will last free for about another week or so and then Google and Nintendo will start charging ..


Corporate crack dealers. lol.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Then there's the ones who went into my adoptive daughters yard.....and disturbed her Cane Corso. Etiquette of the game??? You mean common sense things like "No Trespassing"?
> Anyway I figure this game will last free for about another week or so and then Google and Nintendo will start charging and most people will lose interest.


You really think Nintendo want to lose what the game is doing? Look at their stocks, they are not about to switch the game's monetization method. The backlash would be catastrophic.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> The ones who did a fair bit of damage at one of the parks here about midnight last night were not "sedentary kids". They say there was around a 100 of them. We're talking between 20 and 30 mostly....especially the ones who tried to set one of the stages on fire and got filmed by security cameras.
> Then there's the ones who went into my adoptive daughters yard.....and disturbed her Cane Corso. Etiquette of the game??? You mean common sense things like "No Trespassing"?
> Anyway I figure this game will last free for about another week or so and then Google and Nintendo will start charging and most people will lose interest.


They've already got in game spending to bring in extra revenue from those who play it extensively.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> They've already got in game spending to bring in extra revenue from those who play it extensively.


What was the saying? Oh yeah, "There's a sucker born every minute".
Pokémon Go will soon get ads in the form of sponsored locations


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jamdog said:


> You really think Nintendo want to lose what the game is doing? Look at their stocks, they are not about to switch the game's monetization method. The backlash would be catastrophic.


Doubt it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't care what mindless games people play.

When they start walking around staring at their phones and ignore their (and others) personal safety and disregard private property boundaries people are going to be unhappy about that.

And to see grown men and women playing a fantasy game involving made up creatures with cute names......



Yeah, get off my grass.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Reporting PokéStop or Gym Issues


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Pokémon Go promises to fix the bug that let it access all your Google data


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2016)

Smart kid


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mike, adults are playing on their lunch breaks to help their kids. 

People looked down at phones and walked around *long* before this game came out. They trespassed too, only probably more maliciously.

I think theres a lot of people a little stressed about this. Unplug and go for a walk.

As for the ads: thats how basically every website makes some money. Nothing new.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

No different from others who walk around glued to their smartphones - texting, tweeting, facebooking (if that is a word) and whatever.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> No different from others who walk around glued to their smartphones - texting, tweeting, facebooking (if that is a word) and whatever.


Actually there _is _a difference.

These gamers seem MUCH more fixated on the phone and much less on their surroundings.

I don't recall ever having to sound my horn to get two adults who seemed to be in another world, to out of my driveway so I could enter my home.

And, they're not communcating with someone. They're playing a fantasy game with dragons and whatever other creatures are involved.

My kids played with the cards, but the grew out of it during puberty as I recall.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mike - see your point, but I have seen an uncountable number of people on the street fixated on phones in the last number of years to the point where I am unsure they are even minimally aware of their surroundings. For years my work took me out into the community and on the street in Toronto - including a few near accidents with eyes glued to the screen.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I swear my wife starts to get the crackhead twitch if her phone is out of her hand more than 10 minutes. It drives me CRAZY.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Mike - see your point, but I have seen an uncountable number of people on the street fixated on phones in the last number of years to the point where I am unsure they are even minimally aware of their surroundings. For years my work took me out into the community and on the street in Toronto - including a few near accidents with eyes glued to the screen.


Can't deny the problem existed long before this game came about.

I'll admit that people texting and walking (or driving) also drives me nuts.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Perhaps I should change the title of the thread, LOL. My intent wasn't to focus on the game but on the ongoing issue that the game has just highlighted beautifully.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Perhaps I should change the title of the thread, LOL. My intent wasn't to focus on the game but on the ongoing issue that the game has just highlighted beautifully.


Which?

Seemingly mature people playing childish games or dumb asses walking around staring at their phones?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dumb asses, I can't accuse anyone else of being immature occasionally  (as long as it's not all the time, anyway)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

Today someone I work with walked into my part of the warehouse where I've never seen him in.
I asked him if there's some problem. Say's there's a pokemon here somewhere.
Told him to get the f back to work and don't come back again.
He's 42.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2781205911926581


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Pokémon GO 'sees its first death after 18-year-old breaks into house'
It was bound to happen and it won't be the last time.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Still need to catch up to this, and this is just Ontario in 2013

"The OPP say that in 2013, the number of crashes involving distracted driving was higher than both impaired and speed-related fatalities. Seventy-eight people were killed in distracted driving collisions compared to 57 impaired deaths and 44 speed-related ones."

Most of those distracted driving fatalities involved using hand held devices behind the wheel.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Apparently there are two that "reside" in our shop. Hope that does not become a problem.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I may look for a blocker.

Now _that's _a game I could get some enjoyment from.

http://www.jammer-store.com/2g-3g-4g-lte-phone-jammer.html


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, I guess it is a problem if a Pokemon (short for Pocket Monster) ends up in your living room.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I may look for a blocker.
> 
> Now _that's _a game I could get some enjoyment from.
> 
> http://www.jammer-store.com/2g-3g-4g-lte-phone-jammer.html


That's awesome! Get that thing today.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Apparently there are two that "reside" in our shop. Hope that does not become a problem.


A coworker had one on his desk this week.

And there's an arena in our parking lot. 

Go figure.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jamdog said:


> A coworker had one on his desk this week.
> 
> And there's an arena in our parking lot.
> 
> Go figure.


Perhaps Nintendo/Google/Niantic Inc. are tracking users phones via a "glitch" in the system that gives access to things like your phones gps, camera etc.. They say they are working on fixing the bug but.....it will take some time.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Do I need to repeat myself?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Actually, given the amount of people playing pokemon right now, it can and probably does inadvertently get a few people some action.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Actually, given the amount of people playing pokemon right now, it can and probably does inadvertently get a few people some action.


It hasn't gotten me any more than usual, but it certainly hasn't slowed it down any.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Actually, given the amount of people playing pokemon right now, it can and probably does inadvertently get a few people some action.


Sorry Budda, but you could say that about my little pony too.

Put any demographic together, no matter how silly and somebody is going to get laid sooner or later.

I wouldn't suggest Pokemon as a strategy to get some.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Sorry Budda, but you could say that about my little pony too.
> 
> Put any demographic together, no matter how silly and somebody is going to get laid sooner or later.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest Pokemon as a strategy to get some.


If I was single, I would definitely be hitting the Halifax Waterfront to see if I could use it as a pick up tool. If it failed, id just hit the bars.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> If I was single, I would definitely be hitting the Halifax Waterfront to see if I could use it as a pick up tool. If it failed, id just hit the bars.










?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> It hasn't gotten me any more than usual, but it certainly hasn't slowed it down any.


I thought you had a gf?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> I thought you had a gf?


I do indeed. and I get all that I can handle, and then some


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I do indeed. and I get all that I can handle, and then some


Ah. I meant with numerous partners . Glad thats still going well for you i guess (tmi haha).


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

and just when we had written Nintendo off as dead & buried...........they are back in the game.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> Actually, given the amount of people playing pokemon right now, it can and probably does inadvertently get a few people some action.


Sadly, according to one report I heard, it is getting a few child molesters some 'action'. Bait that attracts a specific demographic. One guy out here got arrested for unwanted sexual advances to someone he met up with to play the game. 

B.C. man arrested, accused of sexual assaulting Pokemon Go player

I've never been so lucky (or unlucky) with Freecell.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Sadly, according to one report I heard, it is getting a few child molesters some 'action'. Bait that attracts a specific demographic. One guy out here got arrested for unwanted sexual advances to someone he met up with to play the game.
> 
> B.C. man arrested, accused of sexual assaulting Pokemon Go player
> 
> I've never been so lucky (or unlucky) with Freecell.


I can see the potential for that. I saw a kid circling a university campus for hours last night with a tablet strapped to the handle bars of his bicycle.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

White House press secretary giving a briefing on ISIS notices a reporter playing in the middle of a press conference.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Under every cloud ...................


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Under every cloud ...................


Now let's see what she looks like withOUT the pokemon goggles.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 22205
> 
> 
> Now let's see what she looks like withOUT the pokemon goggles.


LOL.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 22205
> 
> 
> Now let's see what she looks like withOUT the pokemon goggles.


Easy on the selfies, finkle.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I caught one in my backyard but it wasn't with my phone and it looks way more like a pissed off cat than a Pokemon. Hopefully the pound knows what type it is.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well here you go... Project Fixup

Liquor in the front, Poke` in the rear.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pokemon madness


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

There was probably a "lure" in play. This is a game option that players can use to attract pokeyourmoms to the area so they can be captured. Lures last around 20 minutes I believe, which is why they gather a crowd. Sorry if this qualifies as too much information.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For a bunch of adults who are griping about the game, sure managed to hit 8 pages awfully quick


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2016)

I'd say it's the 'get off of my lawn!' syndrome.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Funny how negative threads seem to get more action that positive ones (most of the time) huh?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

We where at Toronto island yesterday. As we were getting off the ferry back in city side the little parkette at the bottom of Bay st. was filled with people. Yup.......playing Pokemon!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Funny how negative threads seem to get more action that positive ones (most of the time) huh?


It's for the same reason as poor news articles get shared at light speed versus good-news articles which barley circulate. We're a messed up species.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> For a bunch of adults who are griping about the game, sure managed to hit 8 pages awfully quick


Stupid shit does get our attention.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2016)

'South Park' creators predicted Pokemon Go in 1999 episode

SAN DIEGO -- "South Park" co-creators Trey Parker and Matt Stone have been getting the same question over and over
on the eve of the premiere of the show's 20th season: When are they going to do a Pokemon Go episode?
Their answer? They already did ... 17 years ago.
Parker and Stone on Friday at Comic-Con said their season 11 episode "Chinpokomon," in which a seemingly harmless fad
is actually a recruitment strategy for the Japanese army, is basically a Pokemon Go episode already.
Stone laughed that the app-based phenomenon "ripped off" their thing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I may look for a blocker.
> 
> Now _that's _a game I could get some enjoyment from.
> 
> http://www.jammer-store.com/2g-3g-4g-lte-phone-jammer.html





Milkman said:


> Stupid shit does get our attention.


Your living room a wifi-less serenity yet?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Your living room a wifi-less serenity yet?


Nah, I like my wifi.

Anyway, those things are ill eagle and I never bother with sick birds.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> Funny how negative threads seem to get more action that positive ones (most of the time) huh?


To me, it is how far down the 'sheople' path society is going to go. I think we're nearing a successful (-to-the-large-corporations) conclusion, by the looks of things.

Oh wait, I'm late. I have to go out and ............. baaaahhhhhhhhhhh baaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Stupid shit does get our attention.


As it should. It's the length it's been holding it that has me amused.

Either way, I don't mind. All part of the life experience - go outside and see people playing pokemon go. Come inside, get online, see people posting about their characters or their complaints.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> As it should. It's the length it's been holding it that has me amused.


It's the amount old crotchydiness thats holding my amusement. This place is good for that and I look forward to it everyday.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Are you two guys still on my lawn. I thought I told you already...............


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Are you two guys still on my lawn. I thought I told you already...............


Sorry,


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Are you two guys still on my lawn. I thought I told you already...............


Send them down the stairs from UBC to Wreck Beach....when the tide is out and the seagulls are around.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Send them down the stairs from UBC to Wreck Beach....when the tide is out and the seagulls are around.


another obscure Vancouver reference that has no to little relevance on the subject? no, couldn't be...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> So instead of going out to say a bar and interacting with people you sit there looking at your phone waiting for someone to answer you back. I prefer the 'hands on' approach. It really speeds things up.


My online dating experience is pre-Tinder, but I had success using the website as a form of triage. IME the advantages over nightclubs include but are not limited to the following:

1) Not being bombarded with shitty music. Unfortunately hot girls often have poor taste in music.

2) Not being [email protected]$kblocked by the less attractive friends of aforementioned hot girls.

3) Not wasting "bar equity" on women that are actually involved but pretend to be single for a few hours to get free drinks & their egos stroked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> My online dating experience is pre-Tinder, but I had success using the website as a form of triage. IME the advantages over nightclubs include but are not limited to the following:
> 
> 1) Not being bombarded with shitty music. Unfortunately hot girls often have poor taste in music.
> 
> ...


That's why you go to bars instead of nightclubs.
1) The music is what you and the girl select on the jukebox.
2) The less attractive friends can be very appreciative at the end of the night.
3) Bar 'equity' is a lot cheaper and most women there will tell you upfront if they are single or not.....if their sig other doesn't point it out to you first.
4) after a few drinks everyone looks better.
5) after a few drinks biker women will buy for you.
6) there's not 50 other guys with more money hitting on the same girl as you. 
and most importantly it's usually right there and right now. 
As far as online dating goes, in any form, the last time I did that I got married. 'nuff said on that subject.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> That's why you go to bars instead of nightclubs.
> 1) The music is what you and the girl select on the jukebox.
> 2) The less attractive friends can be very appreciative at the end of the night.
> 3) Bar 'equity' is a lot cheaper and most women there will tell you upfront if they are single or not.....if their sig other doesn't point it out to you first.
> ...


Although #2 is true, unfortunately one time there was too much #4 involved and I broke my "deuce" rule.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> Although #2 is true, unfortunately one time there was too much #4 involved and I broke my "deuce" rule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just one time for #4? 
I went with the Budwiser rule. And a lot of times after #5 kicked in there was no rules.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The demon rye got me. 

#5 is not my type.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> The demon rye got me.
> 
> #5 is not my type.
> 
> ...


More #5 for me but you can have my share of Rye.
Getting back to pokemon, when we came out from diner there was a bunch of people standing around the front of the restaurant looking at their phones. One rather skimpily dressed young lady started to jump up and down. I though she found a pokemon but it turned out the battery on her phone died. That's a real shame I guess but I appreciated the jumping up and down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2016)

It's a fun game. Don't knock it until you try it.

It's done well for my Nintendo stock.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't know why people complain about Pokémon, really. 

Theres a girl here that reads while walking in the street. A book. Not a cellphone, not new or games, a huge novel. In the street. While there's cars.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jamdog said:


> I don't know why people complain about Pokémon, really.
> 
> Theres a girl here that reads while walking in the street. A book. Not a cellphone, not new or games, a huge novel. In the street. While there's cars.


So she walks around reading a book. Not trespassing, not creating a public nuance, not littering or doing all the other things that poky players seem to do. And she's alone and not in a distracted crowd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> So she walks around reading a book. Not trespassing, not creating a public nuance, not littering or doing all the other things that poky players seem to do. And she's alone and not in a distracted crowd.


Pretty sure that big old bike of yours is a louder, more pollution-spewing nuisance than anyone playing this game.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I haven't noticed anything different, tbh. 

Maybe I'm too preoccupied with my phone?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

In Toronto and probably other places, there walking across the street and running into each other...zombie days are here


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Heard a complaint this morning that the waterfront boardwalk in our little burg was very busy with this passtime last night, ie the boardwalk was impassable to those who actually use it to walk and witness nature. People just standing still, in the way, staring at their gizmos. Seems like weird behavior to me, but to each their own as long as they aren't interfering with others. I have seen children on a busy street playing the game, doesn't seem safe to me.

Man, I miss road hockey.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

TBH, I can't wait until they come up with some sort of game that connects to


Mooh said:


> Man, I miss road hockey.


Playing it, or waiting for kids to get out of the way?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2016)

I read this news story this morning about old men shaking their fists at the sky, yelling at people to, "stay off the damn grass in the park!"

Oh wait. It was just this thread. :/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As per usual, The Beaverton nails it: Local man vows to spend 30 minutes with date before catching a Squirtle - The Beaverton - North America's Trusted Source of News


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2016)

Took kids for groceries. Stopped at a big park on the way there so they could hunt some rare Dratinis. Park was PACKED with people. Maybe 200 hundred or so. All ages. Wandering around, enjoying the sunshine, chatting amicably with each other...and, yea, catching Pokemon on their phone.

We had a blast. They caught 4 Dratinis which made them minor celebrities for a few minutes in the park this afternoon. Stayed longer than we had intended to stay.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

adcandour said:


> TBH, I can't wait until they come up with some sort of game that connects to
> 
> 
> Playing it, or waiting for kids to get out of the way?


Both, really, but especially playing it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Any game of thrones fans?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Under every cloud ...................


That looks a lot like my last Halloween


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> That looks a lot like my last Halloween


You dress up cute.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The latest...Canadian Forces bases are now HAVING to warn people NOT to trespass. Really? Like the huge fences and the potential for getting shot aren't enough to make people clue in?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> The latest...Canadian Forces bases are now HAVING to warn people NOT to trespass. Really? Like the huge fences and the potential for getting shot aren't enough to make people clue in?











Release the hounds.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Really fuck with the players...paint the hounds yellow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As ever, the Beaverton rides with the times: Teenager reported lost for five years reappears playing Pokemon Go - The Beaverton - North America's Trusted Source of News


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Like the huge fences and the potential for getting shot aren't enough to make people clue in?


Correct!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> As ever, the Beaverton rides with the times: Teenager reported lost for five years reappears playing Pokemon Go - The Beaverton - North America's Trusted Source of News


There's a positive - It gets the Nerds out of their parent's basement


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> The latest...Canadian Forces bases are now HAVING to warn people NOT to trespass. Really? Like the huge fences and the potential for getting shot aren't enough to make people clue in?


I was at CFB Halifax for 8 hours yesterday and didn't see a single Pokémon spawn.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I was at CFB Halifax for 8 hours yesterday and didn't see a single Pokémon spawn.


The only place you'll find Pokémons in Halifax is in the pier near Theodore Too


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> There's a positive - It gets the Nerds out of their parent's basement


I am a very active person and have friends who are basically the direct opposite. The app keeps track of how much distance you walk, and they are averaging 5km a day playing it. 

There is also a 'gym', which I guess is an area where people meet up to play in the park in the middle of town. I see people from young kids right up to senior citizens playing there. But they are also socializing with each other and having fun.

As someone who works hard to live a healthy lifestyle, I like to see all of this going on. I won't make fun of people for getting outdoors and exercising, and socializing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If walking around staring at your phone is excercise for you, you're not active enough.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If walking around staring at your phone is exercise for you, you're not active enough.


Still better than living in their parent's basement - Baby steps.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The


Robert1950 said:


> Still better than living in their parent's basement - Baby steps.


My solution for anyone who thinks Pokemon Go is exercise would be to prohibit them from owning a cell phone unless it weighs 30 lbs.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

You guys underestimate how sedentary and how unhealthy a lot of people are. Even getting out walking is a huge step. And walking 25 Km in a week for people who would get winded walking up a flight of stairs is significant. Not to mention that when people I know researched that Pokemon is based off of Geocaching, they took up Geo caching and are hiking provincial park every weekend with their kids or their significant others to try that.

It's amazing how angry people can be on this forum at times. If people have fun doing something, good for them. Especially related to socializing and getting exercise and not sitting in a basement playing video games. There's enough damn negativity around already. I don't now how anyone could drive by the park (gym) in my town, see people of all ages having a great time and socializing with each other, then proceed to shit on them for doing it.

EDIT: I do not play the app and likely never will. But I sure as hell am not wasting my time being negative and hostile towards people who do. It's not affecting me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can see this from both points of view. For 20 years I jogged - once I did 80km in one week. What did I get from it. 
Fucking arthritis in my knees. That was be fore the research on this became front page. I'm happy if I can get 12-15 km casual walking in a week. When I say baby steps in terms of progress, like just just getting out of their stupid parent's basement, or getting that 4 to 6 blocks without fucking medication,... that is the crawling phase, I am going say good for them.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> You guys underestimate how sedentary and how unhealthy a lot of people are. Even getting out walking is a huge step. And walking 25 Km in a week for people who would get winded walking up a flight of stairs is significant. Not to mention that when people I know researched that Pokemon is based off of Geocaching, they took up Geo caching and are hiking provincial park every weekend with their kids or their significant others to try that.
> 
> It's amazing how angry people can be on this forum at times. If people have fun doing something, good for them. Especially related to socializing and getting exercise and not sitting in a basement playing video games. There's enough damn negativity around already. I don't now how anyone could drive by the park (gym) in my town, see people of all ages having a great time and socializing with each other, then proceed to shit on them for doing it.
> 
> EDIT: I do not play the app and likely never will. But I sure as hell am not wasting my time being negative and hostile towards people who do. It's not affecting me.


It's good to see people getting out. I pass through a park usually once a day and the amount of people out there walking around since Pokémon launched is amazing. I see parents & kids out there doing it, I see nerdy teens and young adults, I see over-weight teens & young adults. Everybody's doing it.

I walk a dog through this huge paved trail system by my house a couple times a day. Except for the first couple nice days in spring, and the last couple nice days in fall, I am out there alone. I never see other people.
No Poke-people out there yet either.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think you guys are setting the bar too low, but that's just my opinion.

As for the social aspects of staring at your phone..... LOL, not that I give a rat's ass about beng sociable, but I think putting those same people in a park withOUT their cell phones would seem more social to me


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think you guys are setting the bar too low, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> As for the social aspects of staring at your phone..... LOL, not that I give a rat's ass about beng sociable, but I think putting those same people in a park withOUT their cell phones would seem more social to me


And that would be awesome if people did that, but they don't nowadays. When I was a kid, I spent all my time outside. But kids today don't. This is getting them out, and it's having a positive 'spill over effect' where they are doing other outdoor activities. I am not making this up, I have seen it everywhere in my extended social circle.

They aren't just staring at their phones, they are all meeting people and talking to each other. They also form into small groups to go roaming around, so kids are making new friends.

Also, in my town there isn't a ton of activities for young teens that aren't related to organized sports. I'd rather see them doing this than doing nothing or getting into trouble.

Again, even if you think it's stupid I really don't see how shitting on people for doing it is productive. What does it matter? Should I be mad at them for doing something that isn't affecting me in the slightest?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> And that would be awesome if people did that, but they don't nowadays. When I was a kid, I spent all my time outside. But kids today don't. This is getting them out, and it's having a positive 'spill over effect' where they are doing other outdoor activities. I am not making this up, I have seen it everywhere in my extended social circle.
> 
> They aren't just staring at their phones, they are all meeting people and talking to each other. They also form into small groups to go roaming around, so kids are making new friends.
> 
> ...


Shitting on people for doing anythng is unproductive, but we all do it.

It only affects me when I have to step out of the way of some dipshit walking around staring at his phone or have to ask him to move so I can enter my driveway.

And you're spending as much time and effort defending them as I am dissing them.

Really though, a 5 ~ 10 year old child playing fanasy games and chasing monsters is one thing.

"Grown ups" doing the same is pretty pathetic in my eyes.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Yes I will defend them. My friends play. They aren't pathetic. They are great people, with great jobs and a healthy social life. They are having some fun, and having fun with their kids. People shitting on them for it is ridiculous.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Yes I will defend them. My friends play. They aren't pathetic. They are great people, with great jobs and a healthy social life. They are having some fun, and having fun with their kids. People shitting on them for it is ridiculous.


Do they also play with Barbie and Ken? We're talking about a kids fantasy game here, not soccer.

It's ok, I'm quite used to being out of it when it comes to these fads and gimicks.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Do they also play with Barbie and Ken? We're talking about a kids fantasy game here, not soccer.
> 
> It's ok, I'm quite used to being out of it when it comes to these fads and gimicks.


You sound the same as anyone making fun of me for being 40 and playing in rock bands just so you know. Something a non musician might consider juvenile. And pretty much anyone on this forum would consider that a shitty attitude to have. Yet doing the same to others for doing something they consider fun is perfectly ok.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Haven't kept up with the thread, but someone sent this to me so I thought I'd share it here:





My thoughts? We all have hobbies. I'm a big believer in that everything is permissible so long as it is not harmful to others. If your thing is music, video games, paintball, or just staring at trees, it's all good. But, when you're walking out into traffic and/or trespasssing, that is becoming harmful to others. Not all players are like that, but some are.

Also, the app creators should really be trying to restrict pokemon from showing up in certain areas. For instance, A FREAKING MINEFIELD?! Just saying... Obviously the person playing is a special kind of stupid for walking in there. But, how stupid is it that the game would have goals for the player that requires them to walk through a minefield? Just a thought...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It should also be noted there have been all kinds of fake articles about this stuff going around. Journalism nowadays consists of reading some random blog on the Internet with no sources, then covering it. It's happening more and more and is ridiculous. 

Not that stupid stuff isn't happening. But people also do questionable stuff for all kinds of hobbies.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> It should also be noted there have been all kinds of fake articles about this stuff going around. Journalism nowadays consists of reading some random blog on the Internet with no sources, then covering it. It's happening more and more and is ridiculous.
> 
> Not that stupid stuff isn't happening. But people also do questionable stuff for all kinds of hobbies.


I've done way less illegal and/or stupid shit in regards to playing this game (which I now do quite avidly), than I did in my days of BMX riding.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I've done way less illegal and/or stupid shit in regards to playing this game (which I now do quite avidly), than I did in my days of BMX riding.


Ya I did way worse stuff growing up bored in a small town than anyone is going to do playing this game.

RE the hoaxes:

We spoke to the guy behind all those Pokémon Go internet hoaxes | VICE News (about cartelpress, a site that has been on a mission to spread hoaxes).
Don’t fall for these dumb Pokémon Go hoaxes
Calling Bullshit On All Your Definitely Fake 'Pokemon Go' Stories | VICE | United Kingdom
Surprise! Most Pokémon Go Stories Are Hoaxes
Pokemon Go traps people are falling for

Yes there are definitely some stupid stories and I have seen people being unsafe around traffic etc. But there are tons of these stupid hoaxes. And the media just reports them without looking into them in most cases because it's a trendy topic. And of course people who have a hate-on for Pokemom go love to jump on them just as much for validation.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Have any if you guys look at demographics of video-game players? 

This isn't weird at having grown ups play. 

It's special in that it makes casual game players get out of their way to play the game. 

Try it, see what it is about. While you might not like it, you may see what people see in this. Particularly when you can meet other players, and talk about that hobby of yours. 

What's bad is that a percentage of the players is clueless about the real world. It's going to régularise soon. People were like that when cellphones started. You know, the guy who talks on the phone while going to the cash register? 
Same thing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jamdog said:


> Have any if you guys look at demographics of video-game players?
> 
> This isn't weird at having grown ups play.
> 
> ...



All video games are not created equal.

What would be the demographics of say, My Little Pony or Dora the Explorer (both about as mature as Pokemon IMO). I realize these are TV shows and not games but that's not the point.


I really don't play games much at all, but no, I'm nt likely to be found chasing peekachoos or diddlydads around whle staring at my phone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I'm nt likely to be found chasing peekachoos ..


Chasing this one would be more preferable, eh!? lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I really don't play games much at all, but no, I'm nt likely to be found chasing peekachoos or diddlydads around whle staring at my phone.


For a guy who hates the game, you sure know a lot about it. Protest too much, much? Might have to revoke your Big Tough Guy card.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> For a guy who hates the game, you sure know a lot about it. Protest too much, much? Might have to revoke your Big Tough Guy card.


I do have kids.

Seeing grown ups playing this is like seeing them playing with dolls and ray guns.

If that's normal for you we're just not on the same page.

It happens.

Hate? Nah, this nonsense doesn't merit hate.

Pity and scorn maybe.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I always enjoyed your posts on here. But seeing you feeling the need to belittle people and try to make them feel like shit for enjoying a hobby, even one that might be silly, is just sad and disappointing. I have no idea why people feel the need to be so shitty towards other people in life. This is going to be my first time blocking another member on here.

EDIT: People who talk that way are bullies. Calling other people pathetic and saying they are worthy of scorn is what a bully does. And that's far more pathetic then some people enjoying an app on their phone.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I'm somewhat sorry I started the thread. My intent was not to belittle the game itself as I've played games of one sort or another all of my life, both live action and computer, but to question the apparently single minded focus SOME FEW people exercise while playing it, or texting, or just reading their emails on a phone. I actually think it's terrific to see people getting out and doing something with others face to face for a change, that can only be seen as a positive. Again it needs to be done responsibly and in a public place, not in traffic or on private property, or while driving a car.

I ride my bike every morning, usually between 20 and 30k, all on bike/pedestrian pathways that we are lucky to have in London. I've had 2 near misses the past 2 mornings, which is rare as I usually ride between 6 and 7 AM.

One was definitely phone related, a young woman walking towards me, earbuds in, head planted down. I rang my bell when I was about 25 ft away and just about scared her out of her wits. We both laughed about it, I said "heads up" and she said "I'm awake now" 


Second was an older woman jogging towards me with ear buds in and I would guess listening to music. We were on a straight stretch, visibility about 100 yards. I tend to average around 25kph on the flat, not fast but not really slow either. When I get to about 40 yards from her she turns her head to look at a dog being walked by another woman and continues to jog towards me but now drifting across the path right in front of me. At about 15 yards I rang the bell, she didn't even flinch, just kept on coming with her head looking behind her. I had to leave the path. Never did get a reaction from her 

edit - btw, I wear bright clothes for visibility and I saw her the second I turned onto the straight. Did she see me? Apparently not.

So once again, it's not the game, and it's certainly not the majority of phone users or game players, but there are always a few. Distracted driving has already taken over first spot in accident causes I believe, we used to only have to worry about drunks and bad drivers


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Well I'm somewhat sorry I started the thread. My intent was not to belittle the game itself as I've played games of one sort or another all of my life, both live action and computer, but to question the apparently single minded focus SOME FEW people exercise while playing it, or texting, or just reading their emails on a phone. I actually think it's terrific to see people getting out and doing something with others face to face for a change, that can only be seen as a positive. Again it needs to be done responsibly and in a public place, not in traffic or on private property, or while driving a car.
> 
> I ride my bike every morning, usually between 20 and 30k, all on bike/pedestrian pathways that we are lucky to have in London. I've had 2 near misses the past 2 mornings, which is rare as I usually ride between 6 and 7 AM.
> 
> ...


Making fun of the game, calling it silly, pointing out that some people using it are not being very safe is one thing. Calling anyone over a certain age that uses it 'pathetic' and worthy of scorn is a completely different thing all together. Somehow I seriously doubt that sort of crap was the purpose behind your thread.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Making fun of the game, calling it silly, pointing out that some people using it are not being very safe is one thing. Calling anyone over a certain age that uses it 'pathetic' and worthy of scorn is a completely different thing all together. Somehow I seriously doubt that sort of crap was the purpose behind your thread.


I tried to spell out the reason for my post as clearly as I could. I know absolutely nothing about the game at all, except for the fact that at least two young women look extremely good dressed up as one of the characters  I prefer FPS and racing games although I've never played any game on my phone and so far only solitaire on my tablet. At my age I've both seen and done lots of stupid things, who am I to judge? I will only judge something that I see as a potential for harm to others, a lack of attention to ones surroundings falls into that category.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

They held a "Pokemon Gym" here in London yesterday, whatever the fuck that is. But it was in a Public Park, perfect, and probably the most people that park has seen for quite awhile. Now if we can just keep them off my bike paths I'll be happy


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I tried to spell out the reason for my post as clearly as I could. I know absolutely nothing about the game at all, except for the fact that at least two young women look extremely good dressed up as one of the characters  I prefer FPS and racing games although I've never played any game on my phone and so far only solitaire on my tablet. At my age I've both seen and done lots of stupid things, who am I to judge? I will only judge something that I see as a potential for harm to others, a lack of attention to ones surroundings falls into that category.


I have never owned a game system, owned a game, and I have never even looked a Pokemon Go to clarify. The people playing it who are completely unobservant to their surroundings are unfortunately probably like that with most things in life. But it's not everyone. Honestly, I have as much issue with skateboarders, bikes, people with off leash pets on trails, as I do people staring at their phones. There just seems to be a lot of people who are unaware of their surroundings nowadays.

I have a major issue on my main walking path with cyclists driving like maniacs on it. I walk to one side of the path and pay attention, and they still almost run me down. The area is heavily signed to give pedestrians the right of way too. Again, people just don't seem to care.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Again, people just don't seem to care.


I think we're narrowing the real problem down now :-0

meanwhile I'm playing along with Jeff Healey "As The Years Go passing By" and pokeman is very far from my thoughts right now


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Chasing this one would be more preferable, eh!? lol.


Damn. That beats the one i caught


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Chasing this one would be more preferable, eh!? lol.











Peek-a-chew.......this I will play.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I just want to point out that the first game of Pokémon went out in 1996 which makes it rather normal for grown ups to like Pokémons, as it's been out there for 20 years already.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> I always enjoyed your posts on here. But seeing you feeling the need to belittle people and try to make them feel like shit for enjoying a hobby, even one that might be silly, is just sad and disappointing. I have no idea why people feel the need to be so shitty towards other people in life. This is going to be my first time blocking another member on here.
> 
> EDIT: People who talk that way are bullies. Calling other people pathetic and saying they are worthy of scorn is what a bully does. And that's far more pathetic then some people enjoying an app on their phone.


Milkman doesn't belittle people he champions for the little guy, stands up for whats right, has an open mind, doesn't judge and is often the first and only guy to pat himself on the back about it. I do find it confusing when he stands up for the little trolls in one thread and minutes later bullies someone in another because they see the world differently than he does. Hmm..


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jamdog said:


> I just want to point out that the first game of Pokémon went out in 1996 which makes it rather normal for grown ups to like Pokémons, as it's been out there for 20 years already.


Kids to like it....maybe. My son was 16 then. He collected the cards for maybe a couple of weeks and lost interest.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Milkman doesn't belittle people he champions for the little guy, stands up for whats right, has an open mind, doesn't judge and is often the first and only guy to pat himself on the back about it. I do find it confusing when he stands up for the little trolls in one thread and minutes later bullies someone in another because they see the world differently than he does. Hmm..


I calls them as I sees them.

You might be surprised at how many others agree and just choose (wisely I suppose) to just roll their eyes and keep it to themselves.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well,...since you asked.....I always think that we should all really be doing something else.

You know when a disaster strikes and everyone pitches in - and the news stations glorify the camaraderie , etc?

I just think that the state of the planet is such a mess, that we should all be working together to make things right. When I hear about adults AND children getting caught up in this crap, I can't help but feel hope is lost. Dramatic? Definitely.

Anywho...I don't really think about it. Doesn't concern me. But, when I do, I choose to hate on it.

So, in essence, and as was stated in our beloved Bible (Mathew 4:20): _He who is wise and understandeth both sides of ye argument, by the divine light of His glory, realizeth we're all blessed pieces of shit._


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Kids to like it....maybe. My son was 16 then. He collected the cards for maybe a couple of weeks and lost interest.


Oh I fully agree. Nobody played more than a couple games. That's why it didn't work good for Nintendo.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> Oh I fully agree. Nobody played more than a couple games. That's why it didn't work good for Nintendo.


I played through the first two generations, but stopped playing when the Gameboy Advance was released. By that I couldn't justify spending my lawn mowing money on another Gameboy. 

I got back into it with the onset of emulators for smart phones while in university. I then went and bought a 3DS for the newest generation. 

I quite enjoy them, and it gives me some common ground with my young nephew which is nice.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now it's getting a tad political....

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/pokemon-go-japan-thailand-1.3711529


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just heard on the news that Pokemon-Go is being used to help autistic children become more active. A definite bonus.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> I just heard on the news that Pokemon-Go is being used to help autistic children become more active. A definite bonus.


I've seen fat guys in their 30s who look they have never left the basement out walking miles together.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> I've seen fat guys in their 30s who look they have never left the basement out walking miles together.


It's a big beautiful world out there. What could be better than something that gets people outside???


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> It's a big beautiful world out there. What could be better than something that gets people outside???


Another bonus. I stopped and checked out a local museum in town I was born in. Been driving past it for 25 years and had no idea what it was even for.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO

This is starting to sound like an Amway convention.

Pokemon is the answer.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Milkman said:


> LMAO
> 
> This is starting to sound like an Amway convention.
> 
> Pokemon is the answer.


For only 99 cents a day, you can help a pale kid see the sunshine before his 40th birthday. Join Pokémon Go now, and make a difference.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guys, I'll offer an apology here.

I still feel the same about this trend, but I was sort of shitty about it.

(but you should still stay off my lawn)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This is in reference to the whole Pokémon/Amway thing


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Guys, I'll offer an apology here.
> 
> I still feel the same about this trend, but I was sort of shitty about it.
> 
> (but you should still stay off my lawn)


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Guys, I'll offer an apology here.
> 
> I still feel the same about this trend, but I was sort of shitty about it.
> 
> (but you should still stay off my lawn)


Kudos to you for having the balls to post that. And yeah, they should stay off your lawn. Personally I think the Pokémon thing is silly but I can't fault the people that are having a laugh, being social and getting some exercise for doing it. Just not my bag at all!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Kudos to you for having the balls to post that. And yeah, they should stay off your lawn. Personally I think the Pokémon thing is silly but I can't fault the people that are having a laugh, being social and getting some exercise for doing it. Just not my bag at all!


Well I suppose it's no secret around here that I can get a bit pissy sometimes.

I wish that wasn't so, but it is. I try to improve on that. It's a work in progress.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just keep on keepin' on. 
Right on right on


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Guys, I'll offer an apology here.
> 
> I still feel the same about this trend, but I was sort of shitty about it.
> 
> (but you should still stay off my lawn)


No offense taken. Can I come on your lawn if I bring beer?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> No offense taken. Can I come on your lawn if I bring beer?


You're welcome on my lawn brother, but just bring what you'll drink.

Nobody at our place drinks beer. We're wine drinkers and admirers of fine gardening. If that's acceptable, don't bother carrying anything at all.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Milkman said:


> You're welcome on my lawn brother, but just bring what you'll drink.
> 
> Nobody at our place drinks beer. We're wine drinkers and admirers of fine gardening. If that's acceptable, don't bother carrying anything at all.


Sounds good sir, should I ever find myself a few provinces west of here


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

Milkman said:


> We're wine drinkers and admirers of fine gardening.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> It's a big beautiful world out there. What could be better than something that gets people outside???


For me...keeping them inside. I prefer to enjoy things without people around


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I had a neat little experience last night. I ran into a very confused father trying to play this game with his two young kids. I ended up walking with them and giving them an in person tutorial for a half hour. It was fun to share my knowledge on what was a childhood passion of mine with a new generation of kids.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

U.S. couple indicted for allegedly abandoning toddler to play Pokemon Go

My final addition to the discussion.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This a rare Pokeman was spotted In Lutton, Lincolnshire, England. I believe it is called a Loonachu.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The good.

Pokemon Go players out to clean up parks, show Toronto they care | Metro News

and the idiot.

Don't catch and drive: York chopper trails erratic driver playing Pokemon Go


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> U.S. couple indicted for allegedly abandoning toddler to play Pokemon Go
> 
> My final addition to the discussion.


Bound to happen. It takes less brains to make a baby than it does to play a game.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can you image if they did a Monty Python version of Pokemon GO....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I try not to imagine anything by Monty Python.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> U.S. couple indicted for allegedly abandoning toddler to play Pokemon Go
> 
> My final addition to the discussion.


Sigh. Were stupidity limited to only Pokemon Go players...the world would be really nice, wouldn't it?

Twins die after their father left them in hot car

We should probably outlaw alcohol, right?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Sigh. Were stupidity limited to only Pokemon Go players...the world would be really nice, wouldn't it?
> 
> Twins die after their father left them in hot car
> 
> We should probably outlaw alcohol, right?


Years ago. People continue to amaze me, both good and bad.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

iaresee said:


> Sigh. Were stupidity limited to only Pokemon Go players...the world would be really nice, wouldn't it?
> 
> Twins die after their father left them in hot car
> 
> We should probably outlaw alcohol, right?


Seeing shit like that breaks my heart, hope some shanks him whike he's inside.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That happens more than you might think (kids and pets dieing in hot cars).
Fact Sheet - Heatstroke Deaths of Children in Vehicles


Not a nice way to go.

It's hard for me to imagine anyone being so selfish or self absorbed as to forget about their kids in a hot car for long enough for them to die.

When I think about friends of mine who tried several times to have a child and miss-carried each time, and who would in my estimation be exceptional parents......


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

ManuLife likes pokemon. My daughter who is 32, overweight and a couch potato, has walked 21 km in the last two weeks chasing pokemon. We've been buying her gym memberships that were being totally unused.

Bravo Pokemon!!


Manulife: Pokémon GO gets millennials moving: 60% report increased activity


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Krelf said:


> ManuLife likes pokemon. My daughter who is 32, overweight and a couch potato, has walked 21 km in the last two weeks chasing pokemon. We've been buying her gym memberships that were being totally unused.
> 
> Bravo Pokemon!!
> 
> ...


I'm in decent shape, but am not overly active apart from working. I have walked around 75k this month while playing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

looking for a Pokemon related guitar thread, found some old man complaining. had a laugh..., wanted to share the outrage some of you clearly felt in 2016. how do you feel today, nearly five years later, still angry?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> how do you feel today


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> looking for a Pokemon related guitar thread, found some old man complaining. had a laugh..., wanted to share the outrage some of you clearly felt in 2016. how do you feel today, nearly five years later, still angry?


It's nothing like it was in 2016, but I still see people hovering around that Pokémon "hot spot" on their phones once in a while. Let them roam, I know to watch for them when I go through there.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> It's nothing like it was in 2016, but I still people hovering around that Pokémon "hot spot" on their phones once in a while. Let them roam, I know to watch for them when I go through there.


It's been optimized for Covid restrictions. Pokemon Go made $1.92B in revenue in 2020, compared to $894M in 2019. It may appear less busy, but it made more money this year, than its first 2 years together. I've walked over 1700km playing that game since June 2016.


----------

